Ask HN: Are there places in the Bay Area that are similar to Travis's Jampad? - ronakvora
======
jamesmishra
Ruchi Sanghvi recently started South Park Commons.

[https://nytimes.com/2017/07/02/business/tech-scene-south-
par...](https://nytimes.com/2017/07/02/business/tech-scene-south-park-commons-
san-francisco.html)

South Park Commons, like Travis Kalanick's JamPad, is invite-only.

For a vaguely similar experience that is open to the public, you could try
visiting Noisebridge (
[https://www.noisebridge.net](https://www.noisebridge.net) ) or Hacker Dojo (
[https://www.hackerdojo.com](https://www.hackerdojo.com) ).

